# Pinch-It jig trailers



## Waterwings (Jan 8, 2009)

For those that use jigs, here's some new _Pinch-It_ jig trailers: 

https://www.basssnacks.com/pinch-it.html


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

Those look nice! With all the salt... they look like candy a human could eat.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 9, 2009)

those claws look like they could survive the little fish peck too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2009)

They look a little rough and heavy?

Why all the salt - - I want my claws to float up - not sink


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't use jigs, but have used some of the other baits from Basssnacks. The _Shakit_ worms and _Finessit_ worms work well, as does the _Beavit_.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok - thanks WW


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 9, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> They look a little rough and heavy?
> 
> Why all the salt - - I want my claws to float up - not sink




They float.


----------



## redbug (Jan 9, 2009)

salt doesn't make them sink... just makes them tasty
I wonder when BA will be adding them to the product line?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2009)

redbug said:


> salt doesn't make them sink... just makes them tasty
> I wonder when BA will be adding them to the product line?



BA has them - I am giving them a try real soon

And salt does make the plastic sink


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 9, 2009)

All plastic floats, but the additives the big boys use make their baits sink (this was another reason i started pouring my own). For us custom guys salt is primarily used in stick baits to make them sink. There has been studies showing that a bass will hold a salted bait longer, but you got to get them to bite it first... So IMO having that tail waving in the current out weighs the few seconds a bass "might" hold the bait longer. For all you guys who like salt I can add it to pretty much any bait I have (not sure about crinkles tho) all ya need to do is ask for salt to be added.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 9, 2009)

salt makes plastic sink, I dont believe it 8)


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 9, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> They look a little rough and heavy?
> 
> Why all the salt - - I want my claws to float up - not sink



Capt read my mind. They do look heavy. salt overkill.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 11, 2009)

What about Garlic salt? Wonder if that would work too.


----------

